# chicken pizza & anchovy beer pizza



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I did it! one recipe makes two pizzas ...:smile:
The only thing I changed in the dough recipe is
I added 2 tablespoons sugar & 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder.
Also, I used all unbleached white flour.

on one I put peppers, onions, chicken,
mozzarella, swiss, blue cheese and grading cheese.
The last five minutes I added more cheese and red onion.

on the other one I put mozzarella, swiss, and grading cheese
One chopped plum tomato , and red onion ..after it came out of the oven
I added the anchovies...( cooked anchovies get dry & salty)

The anchovy one was our favorite...
We had crazy stallion beer 1 pt 8 ounces of ale...
it’s sold at gas stations on Long Island for 1.25 a can
and it’s good! j


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Do that on a cauliflower crust and I would eat the sh*t out of that.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Do that on a cauliflower crust and I would eat the sh*t out of that.


You make pizza with cauliflower crust? :biggrin2:
Never tried it or made it!


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Also, I used all unbleached white flour.
> 
> The last five minutes I added more cheese and red onion.
> 
> ...


Unbleached flour is hard to find around here. I prefer it though.

Cheese and onions last five minutes :biggrin2: told ya.

Love anchovies pizza and I've made anchovy ash.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I did it! one recipe makes two pizzas ...:smile:
> The only thing I changed in the dough recipe is
> I added 2 tablespoons sugar & 1/4 teaspoon garlic powder.
> Also, I used all unbleached white flour.
> ...


 Those look like something the wife will wan to do. Screen shot saved to the food folder.


Thanks


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Wooley, i use unbleached flour KA.

TK, I buy frozen cauliflower crust pizzas at the grocers.
Your pizzas remind me of Trader Joes flatbread pizza. My fav is one with prosciutto scattered on top.

My vice is salt so I like anchovy’s .


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Startingover said:


> Wooley, i use unbleached flour KA.


Yes KA has a lot of flours specialty and otherwise. It also is not stocked in large quantities and here much more costly. I prefer to spend less for a product that will perform equally as well whenever possible. Right now I have an embarrassingly large amount of AP and Bread flour on hand. Also a small, 4lb., bag of semolina, also known as fancy durum or extra fancy durum and sooji, on order. I had said I would go to a local middle eastern store for that but they only have 20 lb. bags and I don't want that much semolina at this time.

In the future I may increase the amount of semolina I keep. It is said to impart a sweet, nutty flavor and pale yellow color to breads.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Startingover said:


> Wooley, i use unbleached flour KA.
> 
> TK, I buy frozen cauliflower crust pizzas at the grocers.
> Your pizzas remind me of Trader Joes flatbread pizza. My fav is one with prosciutto scattered on top.
> ...



Have you tried Asian anchovy sauce or patis? It's a clear brown liquid. I used to use it for salt on steaks & in most meat dishes. It's a flavor enhancer like MSG only better for you.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Fish sauce?


----------

